# [EVDL] Extending battery cables



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am in the process of replacing the battery pack and other components in
my Escort EV; the cables that were run from back to front for the original
set-up are too short to reach where the new post connections will be. I
also have to change the connectors from automotive to lug end. The original
company did a good job of pulling all the cables together through 2" PVC
conduit, and they are a very snug fit; I can't tell if they strapped all of
the cables together or not, which makes pulling out the 2/0 cable and
pulling new cables through (which would be my first choice) very difficult
if not impossible. I have used heavy copper bus bars in the past on other
EV's as connectors between lug ends on 2/0 cable in some places.
Is there a better way to extend cables? I wouldn't think that a crimped
butt splice connector would be anywhere near capable of safely passing full
pack amperage for an EV. In low voltage (36 & 48 volt) EV's. I have just
bolted the lug ends together without ever seeing problems, but it doesn't
seem like it would be sufficient for this application.
What would be the best way(s) to do this?
Thanks!
Michael B
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120117/782c0397/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have one run of 2/0 that I made too short, so I bolted it to another 3'
cable and it works great. Now I'm adding some more capacity and I'll just
be adding another string in at that point, so it's quite convenient.

While I wouldn't make a habit of extending cables, as long as they're at
least as secure in the middle as they are at the ends there's really no
issue.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Extending-battery-cables-tp4305510p4305556.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a couple of techniques I use on my projects include never using PVC as
a protective conduit especially undercar, PVC cracks easilly when crushed.
although if you insist upon PVC conduit you should use the grey colored
flame inhibiting PVC pipe and fittings.Wires should not fill the pipe
either, At these high current density I limit my crossectional area of wire
conductor to half the internal volume of the conduit. Also an inexpensive
and long lived conduit for under a car is aluminized steel Diesel exhaust
piping.(I paint it orange!) I also use stranded copper wire with robust
insulation like a welding cable and always put both + and - wires in the
same pipe to reduce radiation of radio interferance. Twisting the wireing
to motor and battery from controler reduces electronic noise, I usually try
for three twists per foot or 10 per meter, minimum.

Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure is SERVICE]*
*[email protected] <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *
(Adviser)* EVTI-EVA Education Chapter*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++


> Voltswagon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have one run of 2/0 that I made too short, so I bolted it to another 3'
> > cable and it works great. Now I'm adding some more capacity and I'll just
> ...


----------

